# Limitierter X-MAS-PC von PCGH und Alternate zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Limitierter X-MAS-PC von PCGH und Alternate zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

					Passend zu Weihnachten haben Alternate und PCGH einen attraktiven Komplett-PC mit viel Ausstattung zum unschlagbaren Preis konfiguriert.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Limitierter X-MAS-PC von PCGH und Alternate zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es schon der X-MAS Pc ist warum nicht in Silber oder weiss? 

Was soll der Vorteil von diesem extra angemerktem Überspannungsschutz? 
Jedes Netzteil hat sowas bzw muss es haben.


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was soll der Vorteil von diesem extra angemerktem Überspannungsschutz?
> Jedes Netzteil hat sowas bzw muss es haben.



 Gemeint ist die Steckdosenleiste. Das dürfte so ein Ding sein: APC P5B-GR Surge Protector / Überspannungsschutz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Gemeint ist die Steckdosenleiste. Das dürfte so ein Ding sein: APC P5B-GR Surge Protector / Überspannungsschutz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Interessant aber das es 26 Bewertungen mit 1 Stern gibt und 50 mit 5, also so ganz Positiv ist es mal nicht


----------



## jamie (1. Dezember 2013)

Allein schon, wenn ich das "Wort" Xmas lese....


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Allein schon, wenn ich das "Wort" Xmas lese....



Passt schon: Xmas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jamie (1. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Passt schon: Xmas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Ich weiß, trotzdem bekomme ich davon Gehirnaids. Man muss doch nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen, oder?


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Ich weiß, trotzdem bekomme ich davon Gehirnaids. Man muss doch nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen, oder?



Der "Scheiß" wie Du ihn nennst, wird seit hunderten von Jahren verwendet. Steht auch so im Artikel. Und warum das so ist, steht da auch.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Dezember 2013)

Xmas hin oder her - der PC passt irgendwie nicht dazu.
Viel zu finster.
Der leuchtet nicht wie ein Weihnachtsbaum - oder Xmas-Tree.


----------



## MaxRink (1. Dezember 2013)

Und ist wiedermal niocht optimal.


----------



## jamie (1. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der "Scheiß" wie Du ihn nennst, wird seit hunderten von Jahren verwendet. Steht auch so im Artikel. Und warum das so ist, steht da auch.


 
Im Englischen vielleicht.
Wir sind hier aber in Deutschland und da 'Christmas' kein Deutsches Wort ist, bezweifle ich mal ganz stark, dass das hier seit Hunderten Jahren verwendet wird... .schief:


----------



## Metalic (1. Dezember 2013)

Und warum ausgerechnet mit Alternate? Wird hier zu oft von Alternate abgeraten in den Zusammenstellungen dass PCGH wieder etwas gut machen muss?


----------



## OctoCore (1. Dezember 2013)

Wegen der jahrelangen erfolgreichen Kooperation zwischen PCGH und Alternate?
Gegen Alternate gibt es kaum etwas zu sagen - höchstens das sie den üblichen "Geiz ist geil!"-Konsumenten nicht immer zufrieden stellen.


----------



## Fubee (1. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht es mit dem Rechner denn aus? Ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich aus - Was meint ihr denn, lohnt es sich den für diesen Preis zuzulegen, oder wurde da nur kräftig die Werbetrommel gerührt.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Dezember 2013)

Da die Bauteile aufgeführt sind, kannst du dir selber ausrechnen, ob und wie du dir die Hardware günstiger selbst zusammenstoppeln kannst. 
Zum Zocken ist der Rechner brauchbar. Und mehr.


----------



## rocc (1. Dezember 2013)

OT: Also Alternate hat mich persönlich noch nicht enttäuscht. Ein Kollege hingegen wird nie wieder bei Alternate bestellen, da er auf seine komplette Lieferung 4 Wochen hat warten müssen (bei fast allen Produkten waren die Lagerbestände falsch eingetragen). Manche Artikel kamen gar nicht mehr rein. Den Kundenservice hatte ich dann sogar selber am Telefon. Kompetent ist was anders.

Naja, genug Hate, schließlich kann dies ja auch ein Einzelfall gewesen sein.
Der PC an sich gefällt mir. Man bekommt ihn zwar im Eigenbau für ein paar Euronen weniger, muss dann aber auch wieder selbst Hand anlegen. Von Windows 8.1 müssen wir ja nicht reden. Wer will das schon auf einem Desktop?!


----------



## AnnoDADDY (2. Dezember 2013)

es gibt eben kein besseres OS als win 8.1 was die Performance angeht und die Oberfläche ist ja auch nicht das Problem, aber wer hier schon wieder wegen win8 meckert kann sich ja selbst nen rechner selber und billiger zusammenstellen


----------



## Fubee (2. Dezember 2013)

Das sind alles irgendwie nicht so überzeugende Meinungen. Ich habe diesen Rechner nun mal mit dem von euch verglichen. Bessere CPU allein zu nem günstigeren Preis. MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr ? Kennt jemannd was zu der Leistung?


----------



## OctoCore (3. Dezember 2013)

Was erwartest du hier - überschäumende Begeisterungsstürme?
Ein Großteil der User schraubt sich den Rechner selbst zusammen und setzt nicht auf Komplettsysteme.
Die einen hätten vielleicht lieber eine AMD-Grafikkarte, die anderen schon eine nVidia, aber eine 780 anstatt der 770.
Der Rechner ist offensichtlich anhand der üblichen Quickpolls auf größten gemeinsamen Nenner bei Ausstattung und Preis zusammengestellt worden.
Ein gutes und faires Angebot - aber nichts für Individualisten. 

Die Grafikkarte ist eben eine GTX 770 - mit der 770-typischen Leistung. Es gibt schnellere Exemplare - und langsamere. 
Who cares? Im Grunde sind die paar MHz Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Karten völlig pillepalle.
Ansonsten sind im Artikel ja genug Benches zur Grafikleistung - auch im Vergleich zum anderen PCGH-Rechner mit 770er.


----------



## facehugger (3. Dezember 2013)

Fubee schrieb:


> MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr ? Kennt jemannd was zu der Leistung?


Googeln kann doch jeder, oder etwa nicht Bitteschön:


Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti gegen GTX Titan im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
die MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr Gaming ist die ab Werk leiseste GTX770 und daher sehr zu empfehlen. Für Full-HD-Spaß langt die Leistung meist sehr gut aus Hier noch ein Test zum Kärtchen selbst:


 MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
 Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Dezember 2013)

Lest euch mal diesen Thread durch, dann wisst ihr wie gut dieser PC wirklich ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...leme/308092-pcgh-pc-netzteil-extrem-laut.html


----------



## rocc (7. Dezember 2013)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Lest euch mal diesen Thread durch, dann wisst ihr wie gut dieser PC wirklich ist:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...leme/308092-pcgh-pc-netzteil-extrem-laut.html



Dabei handelt es sich doch offensichtlich um einen Hardware-Fehler! Als wenn dieses Problem direkt auf alle PCs zutreffen würde...


----------



## keinnick (7. Dezember 2013)

rocc schrieb:


> Dabei handelt es sich doch offensichtlich um einen Hardware-Fehler! Als wenn diese Problem direkt auf alle PCs zutreffen würde...



Richtig, das verbaute NT und der CPU-Kühler sind im weitesten Sinne Hardware-Fehler. Das kann man so sagen.


----------



## facehugger (7. Dezember 2013)

rocc schrieb:


> Dabei handelt es sich doch offensichtlich um einen Hardware-Fehler! Als wenn diese Problem direkt auf alle PCs zutreffen würde...


Wie so oft bei Fertig-Knechten sind *leider* auch hier 2-3 Komponenten von niederer Qualität, das sollte besser gehen PCGH...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Dezember 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wie so oft bei Fertig-Knechten sind *leider* auch hier 2-3 Komponenten von niederer Qualität, das sollte besser gehen PCGH...
> 
> Gruß


 
Dies hier ist ein Preis-Leistungs-PC, da musste an diversen Stellen gespart werden. Ist ja auch kein typischer PCGH-PC, sondern eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion aus Alternate und PCGH. Sollte es aus Tabelle ersichtlich sein: Testtabelle_176_736274623423.jpg


----------



## rocc (9. Dezember 2013)

Naja, ich halte einen Teil der hier verkehrenden Forengemeinde ohnehin für unreflektierte Schwätzer, die nur "das Beste vom Besten" empfehlen. Hätte ich auf diverse Leute gehört, hätte ich jetzt ein 80€ teures be quiet-Netzteil in meinem PC, das mir keinen Mehrwert gebracht hätte. Stattdessen schnurrt jetzt annähernd lautlos ein Thermaltake für die Hälfte des Preises in meinem Rechner und verrichtet zuverlässig seine Arbeit. Einige fühlen sich hier leider wie die Auserwählten höchstpersönlich und geben dementsprechend unqualifizierte Meinung von sich ab.

Zum PCGH-PC: Ich halte das Angebot nach wie vor für sehr fair. Gerade Konsolenumsteiger wollen und können keinen PC selber zusammenbauen und trauen einer Fertiglösung (da gewohnt durch Xbox/PS) viel eher über den Weg.


----------



## keinnick (9. Dezember 2013)

rocc schrieb:


> Naja, ich halte einen Teil der hier verkehrenden Forengemeinde ohnehin für unreflektierte Schwätzer, die nur "das Beste vom Besten" empfehlen. Hätte ich auf diverse Leute gehört, hätte ich jetzt ein 80€ teures be quiet-Netzteil in meinem PC, das mir keinen Mehrwert gebracht hätte. Stattdessen schnurrt jetzt annähernd lautlos ein Thermaltake für die Hälfte des Preises in meinem Rechner und verrichtet zuverlässig seine Arbeit. Einige fühlen sich hier leider wie die Auserwählten höchstpersönlich und geben dementsprechend unqualifizierte Meinung von sich ab.



 Wenn Du mit dem Thermaltake für (demnach) 40 Euro glücklich wirst ist alles gut.  Trotzdem finde ich es daneben, dass Du die Leute hier als Schwätzer hinstellst, denn hier sind durchaus Leute mit ner Menge Ahnung unterwegs. Damit meine ich nicht mich, denn ich hab selbst noch genug zu lernen aber es gibt Leute hier, die machen sich seit Jahren eine Menge Arbeit und investieren ihre Freizeit um den Leuten hier zu helfen. Von daher finde ich Deinen Kommentar absolut fehl am Platz.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> [...]Trotzdem finde ich es daneben, dass Du die Leute hier als Schwätzer hinstellst, [...]


 
Halb so wild.



rocc schrieb:


> Naja, ich halte einen Teil der hier verkehrenden Forengemeinde ohnehin für unreflektierte Schwätzer, [...]


 
Nicht *die* Leute - nur *einen Teil*.
Und wer will da widersprechen? 
Aber den "Beliebtester User der Woche"-Preis gewinnt man so nicht.


----------



## Chris-123 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir den X-Mas-PC gekauft und ich überlege mir gerade ganz stark ob ich ihn nicht zurückschicken soll.

Oder ist es normal, dass das ganze Gehäuse vibriert wenn die Festplatte läuft? Das produziert einen sehr nervigen Ton welcher einem durch Mark und Bein geht -.- Zudem läuft der vordere Lüfter nicht rund. Und stimmt es dass es keine Abdeckung für den QuickSwap Schacht gibt ?

Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit um am PC zu basteln und wollte deshalb einen PCHW FertigPC. Die Leistung in Spielen ist super, der PC ist auch besser verkabelt als wenn ich das selbst machen würde, nur dieser Lärm o.O


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Dezember 2013)

Chris-123 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den X-Mas-PC gekauft und ich überlege mir gerade ganz stark ob ich ihn nicht zurückschicken soll.
> 
> Oder ist es normal, dass das ganze Gehäuse vibriert wenn die Festplatte läuft? Das produziert einen sehr nervigen Ton welcher einem durch Mark und Bein geht -.- Zudem läuft der vordere Lüfter nicht rund. Und stimmt es dass es keine Abdeckung für den QuickSwap Schacht gibt ?
> 
> Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit um am PC zu basteln und wollte deshalb einen PCHW FertigPC. Die Leistung in Spielen ist super, der PC ist auch besser verkabelt als wenn ich das selbst machen würde, nur dieser Lärm o.O


 
Das mit den Vibrationen kann bei jedem Gerät passieren. Ein kleines Stück Gummi, welches man vermutlich eh im Haushalt irgendwo rumliegen hat, bewirkt da manchmal wahre Wunder. Das mit dem Lüfter ist dagegen blöd, da würde ich mal bei Alternate anrufen, die schicken dir bestimmt einen anderen Lüfter zu und sind da sehr kulant. QuickSwap hat keine Abdeckung, siehe auch PCGH-Bilder in der Galerie...


----------



## Horilein (10. Dezember 2013)

Mich würde die Hochglanzfront am Case am meisten stören.
Immer nen Tuch und Putzmittel inner nähe.
Die Hardware selber ist doch potent und zeitgemäß? Da mitm Preis muss doch 
jeder mit sich selber abmachen


----------



## rocc (11. Dezember 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber den "Beliebtester User der Woche"-Preis gewinnt man so nicht.



Den will ich auch gar nicht gewinnen.  Lieber habe ich einmal meine Meinung geäußert.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn es offtopic ist:


OctoCore schrieb:


> Gegen Alternate gibt es kaum etwas zu sagen - höchstens das sie den üblichen "Geiz ist geil!"-Konsumenten nicht immer zufrieden stellen.


 So lange man einen Komplett-PC dort kauft bzw bauen läßt ist alles toll. Kauft man ihn allerdings in Teilen um ihn selber zu bauen (wie vermutlich der Großteil der PCGH-User?), dann ist der "Service" bei Problemen sehr oft mangelhaft (ich hab 10 Jahre dort eingekauft).


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. Dezember 2013)

Das sind Budget-PCs. Ich denke PCGH kann PCs mit der doppelten Leistung zusammenstellen, doch für die meisten Nutzer, die sich einen FertigPC kaufen würden, würde es einfach den Rahmen sprengen. Und die, die viel ausgeben für Hardware kaufen sich widerrum keinen FertigPC. Irgendwo sollte man das schon berücksichtigen


----------



## OctoCore (15. Dezember 2013)

INU.ID schrieb:


> [...] ist der "Service" bei Problemen sehr oft mangelhaft (ich hab 10 Jahre dort eingekauft).



Okayyyy... natürlich weiß man erst, wie der Service ist, wenn es knallt.
Falls es jetzt um den Service bei defekter Hardware und ähnlichen Problemfällen geht.
Leider musste ich ihn in > 20 Jahren als End- und B2B-Kunde nie bemühen.
Aber auch bei keinem anderen Versender.
Also kann und darf ich dazu keine Meinung haben - ganz schlicht wegen mangelnder Erfahrung.
Allerdings wird man kaum einen Versender finden, bei dem die Leute nicht über den Service meckern.


----------



## rocc (16. Dezember 2013)

Selbst Amazon hat teilweise unzureichende Verpackung. Irgendwas gibt es doch immer. Und wenn der Service perfekt sein sollte, ist der Preis natürlich zu hoch. Deutsche Mentalität.


----------

